#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Внутренняя империя/ INLAND EMPIRE. Режиссёр, продюсер, сценарист Дэвид Линч, 2006 г.

## Антон Соносон

фильм 
http://films.imhonet.ru/element/219572/movie-online/

фильм без рекламы и с нормальным звуком



трейлер




Маленький мальчик пошёл
поиграть на улицу.
Он открыл дверь и увидел мир.
Выйдя за дверь,
он создал отражение.
Родилось Зло.
Зло родилось и пошло
вслед за мальчиком.

Маленькая девочка пошла
поиграть на улицу.
Заблудилась на рыночной площади.
Словно родилась лишь наполовину.
Не на самой площади, понимаете?
А на аллее за площадью.
Это дорога к дворцу.
Но вы об этом не помните.
Забывчивость - это случается с каждым.

А... я?
Что ж, я хуже всех.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Внутренняя Империя — это регион в Калифорнии. Именно там разворачиваются основные действия картины, рассказывающей о загадочной женщине, попавшей в беду.
> 
> Фильм начинается с граммофонной записи «Axxon N», «самой длинной радиопьесы в истории». Тем временем молодая девушка, обозначенная в титрах как «Потерянная Девушка» («Lost Girl»), плачет, глядя в экран телевизора в номере отеля . По телевизору показывают семейство сюрреалистичных антропоморфных кроликов, обменивающихся непонятными вопросами и репликами. Сцена с кроликами сопровождается закадровым смехом. Эти три мотива будут периодически повторяться на протяжении всего фильма.
> 
> Большая часть первого действия происходит в Лос-Анджелесе. Местная актриса Никки Грэйс (Лора Дёрн) получает возможность вернуться на экран, сыграв роль в фильме «On High in Blue Tomorrows». За день до проб в дом к Никки приходит таинственная старуха-полька, представившаяся соседкой (Грейс Забриски). Старуха утверждает, что Никки получила желанную роль, после чего рассказывает две сказки. Одна — о мальчике, который, выйдя из дома за порог, «помог родиться злу». Другая — о девочке, которая, гуляя по маленькой улочке за рынком, «обнаружила дворец». Старуха упорно расспрашивает Никки о фильме, пытаясь выяснить, есть ли в фильме любовь и убийство. Никки отвечает отрицательно, но «соседка» неожиданно резко возражает ей. Не обращая внимания на ответ Никки, старуха говорит что-то о путанице в течении времени, утверждая, что если бы сегодня было завтра, то Никки сидела бы на стоящем напротив них диване. Затем камера направляется туда, куда показывает старуха, и мы видим Никки, сидящую на диване вместе с двумя подружками. Вошедший в гостиную дворецкий (где нет никаких следов старухи) говорит Никки, что звонил её агент с сообщением о том, что она получила роль. Восторженная Никки и её подруги радуются, а её муж Пиотрек зловеще наблюдает за ними с лестницы.
> 
> Через некоторое время Никки и её партнёра по фильму, кинозвезду Девона Бёрка (Джастин Теру) приглашают на ток-шоу «The Marilyn Levens Show». Ведущая интересуется, не связывают ли их отношения, на что оба отвечают отрицательно. Приближённые Девона предупреждают его, чтобы он не распускал руки в сторону Никки, поскольку её муж — очень влиятельный и опасный человек. Через некоторое время Никки и Девон репетируют одну из сцен фильма в присутствии режиссёра Кингсли Стюарта (Джереми Айронс). Вдруг в дальнем углу декораций им чудится нечто, однако Девон, сходив туда, ничего не обнаруживает. Испуганный Кингсли признаётся, что их фильм — ремейк старого немецкого фильма под названием «47». Съёмки этого фильма были прекращены из-за убийства обоих актёров, исполнявших главные роли, и этот факт породил легенду, будто фильм, будучи основанным на старинной легенде польских цыган, проклят.
> 
> В процессе погружения в персонаж «Сью» Никки начинает отношения с Девоном (который также в маске своего персонажа «Билли»). На съёмках сцены, где Сью покупает продукты, Никки замечает в переулке дверь с надписью «Axxon N» и входит туда. Дверь ведёт в комнату позади студии, где она видит саму себя, репетирующую сцены из фильма неделями ранее. Увидев Девона, подходящего к двери в поисках того, что прервало репетицию, Никки понимает, что именно она и была тем, что их тогда потревожило. Тут же она бросается бежать среди недостроенных декораций и попадает в дом персонажа по имени Смити. Несмотря на то, что «дом» представляет собой лишь деревянный фасад, Никки, вбежав за дверь, попадает в самый настоящий загородный дом. Девон вглядывается в «окно», но видит лишь темноту.
> ...


*Друзья мои, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА*, скачайте и поставьте себе хорошее и классическое немецкое порно: бородатые мужчины с животами и в очках, нормальные женщины (без силикона) с растительностью подмышками, на ногах и, как, это стыдливо принято сейчас называть - "в районе бикини".  :Smilie:   В любом случае это будет гораздо интереснее, завлекательнее и умнее(!), чем вышеописанная "эстетическая"  и "буддийская" киномуть.

----------


## Нико

> *Друзья мои, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА*, скачайте и поставьте себе хорошее и классическое немецкое порно: бородатые мужчины с животами и в очках, нормальные женщины (без силикона) с растительностью подмышками, на ногах и, как, это стыдливо принято сейчас называть - "в районе бикини".   В любом случае это будет гораздо интереснее, завлекательнее и умнее(!), чем вышеописанная "эстетеческая" киномуть.


Это-то понятно. Но зачем простыни писать про фильмы?

----------


## Eternal Jew

эстетИческая (прошу прощения - опечатался!)




> то-то понятно. Но зачем простыни писать про фильмы?


Это вовсе не я писал, а Википедия.  :Smilie:  -- чтобы местным форумным жителям было бы достаточно одной аннотации (и чтобы избавить их от бесполезного скачивания данной сугубо  "буддийской" киноподелки). Цитируя описание, пытался вызывать у них рвотный рефлекс. Не?  :Smilie:  

И вообще, я скромно полагаю, что присутствующим здесь буддистам может "вставить" даже(!) одна только заключительная сцена:




> Упоминавшаяся в монологе Сью одноногая женщина оглядывается вокруг и говорит: «Мило!» Здесь же и *Нико* — девушка в белом парике и с обезьянкой. Титры идут на фоне группы женщин, танцующих под «Sinner Man» Нины Симоне, и дровосека, пилящего бревно в ритм песни.


*P.S.* Как писал Антон Павлович Чехов про литературного критика Стасова: "Вполне милый человек... - он может пьянеть даже от помоев"  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Eternal Jew;671530]эстетИческая (прошу прощения - опечатался!)

А, тогда ради экономии времени опишите тут суть фильма "Дневная красавица" _(La Belle de Jour)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> опишите тут суть фильма "Дневная красавица"


Запросто! Недаром я в университете аж три года профигачил занимался на литературной, театральной и кинокритике.  :Smilie: 

30-летний и прозябающий в неизвестности гомосексуалист Ив Сен-Лоран (безуспешно лечившийся ранее от пороков при помощи электросудорожной терапии), чья продукция явно не находит сбыта, заключает сделку с бездарным и прокоммунистически настроенным режиссером Бунюэлем о представлении своей убогой портняжной продукции в малобюджетном фильме с эпатажным сценарием.  Главную роль буржуазной мазохистки, утерявшей свои фертильные навыки из-за внимательного, но непонятливого мужа, сыграла третьестепенная французская актриса. _(ну и так далее) 

... Будете цитировать мою микрорецензию далее - пожалуйста, ставьте копирайт_!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Запросто! Недаром я в университете аж три года профигачил занимался на литературной, театральной и кинокритике. 
> 
> 30-летний и прозябающий в неизвестности гомосексуалист Ив Сен-Лоран (безуспешно лечившийся ранее от пороков при помощи электросудорожной терапии), чья продукция явно не находит сбыта, заключает сделку с бездарным и коммунистически настроенным режиссером Бунюэлем о представлении своей убогой портняжной продукции в малобюджетном фильме с эпатажным сценарием.  Главную роль буржуазной мазохистки, утерявшей свои фертильные навыки из-за внимательного, но непонятливого мужа, сыграла третьестепенная французская актриса. _(ну и так далее) ... Будете цитировать мою микрорецензию далее - пожалуйста, ставьте копирайт_!


Это Вы Катрин Денёв осмелились назватьт"третьестепенной" актрисой??

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Второ-"?

----------


## Антон Соносон

фильм похож вот на что: будто вы смотрите чужие сны. Сюжет не вызывает интереса, не смотря на кажущееся нагромождение информации; он не захватывает, в отличие от большинства фильмов. Фильм не буддийский, он сама суть сансары (основные персонажи, если это так можно назвать - "я", карма и сны, а и Нико, куда ж без неё). Что касается количества эстетики во Внутренней империи, то оно = или стремится к 0. Основное качество, необходимое для просмотра - терпение. Сам смотрел этот фильм 7 раз несколько лет назад и каждый раз засыпал - иногда на 30 минуте, иногда на 90-й. Давеча заставил себя досмотреть до конца. Он заслуживает внимания. Хотя бы как тренировка памяти

Кстати - эта польская актриса (Каролина Грушка) исполняет здесь то же самое, что и в "Танце Дели"

----------


## Eternal Jew

> и каждый раз засыпал


Так поставьте себе то, что я советовал чуть выше...  :Smilie:  Ей-ей, не заснете!

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Так поставьте себе то, что я советовал чуть выше...  Ей-ей, не заснете!


+ или минус Внутренней империи в том, что навряд ли найдётся хотя бы 1 зритель, который скажет - мне фильм понравился. Не знаю - была ли такая задача у режиссёра, но он этого добился. Он не вызывает (после просмотра) ни желания, ни гнева, ни гордости, ни сомнений, ни ложных взглядов, ни неведения. Фильм никакой

попробуйте предложить то, что советовали выше в теме "Что есть Дзен?", в качестве коана

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Фильм никакой


Не знаю - смогли ли Вы в силу возраста застать давнюю телепародию 80-х годов на "Кинопанораму" с участием Эльдара Рязанова...




> "Мда... Так и о чем этот фильм? ------ Да ни о чём!"

----------

Антон Соносон (01.07.2014)

----------


## Александр С

http://lj.rossia.org/users/moptuk/232042.html
http://lj.rossia.org/users/moptuk/232688.html
(мнение не разделяю, но анализ интересный)

Сам Линч вполне определенно заявлял о своих религиозных взглядах. Погуглите, кому интересно.

----------

Антон Соносон (01.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> http://lj.rossia.org/users/moptuk/232042.html
> http://lj.rossia.org/users/moptuk/232688.html
> (мнение не разделяю, но анализ интересный)
> 
> Сам Линч вполне определенно заявлял о своих религиозных взглядах. Погуглите, кому интересно.


анализ неплохой, но он опирается на архетипы (КБ) и душу. Таким образом уводит в сторону от замысла Линча. И в то же время позитивный, а для кого-то познавательный, "мамлеевский куротруп"  :Smilie: . От него уже недалече до петуха, змеи и свиньи; или до имперской обезьянки

----------


## Нико

> "Второ-"?


Слушайте сюда. Когда моя подруга детства участвовала в приглашении Катрин в Москву (несколько лет тому назад), вот её впечатления: "Сидит баба, лет за 70. С декольте, из которого выглядывает кружевной лифчик. За тем же столом сидят пять мужиков, и все взгляды их обращены на декольте". Вот как надо уметь).

----------


## Альбина

> Слушайте сюда. Когда моя подруга детства участвовала в приглашении Катрин в Москву (несколько лет тому назад), вот её впечатления: "Сидит баба, лет за 70. С декольте, из которого выглядывает кружевной лифчик. За тем же столом сидят пять мужиков, и все взгляды их обращены на декольте". Вот как надо уметь).


Может они хотели дать понять что лифчик торчит .

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Может они хотели дать понять что лифчик торчит .


Не, там другое. Не все йогурты одинаково полезны, и не все тётки одинаково сексуальны))).

----------


## Альбина

> Не, там другое. Не все йогурты одинаково полезны, и не все тётки одинаково сексуальны))).


Да . Не Все. Вот Лорен удивила в Каннах-80 лет все-таки. Клип дурацкий совсем . но некоторые фото -поражают. Красивая очень женщина конечно.

----------

Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

Да, моя любимая актриса. Как-то читала, что она постоянно ест макароны, и говорит, чтобы от них не толстеть, соус нельзя))))).

----------

Альбина (01.07.2014), Сергей Ч (01.07.2014)

----------


## Павел Ш.

> Слушайте сюда. Когда моя подруга детства участвовала в приглашении Катрин в Москву (несколько лет тому назад), вот её впечатления: "Сидит баба, лет за 70. С декольте, из которого выглядывает кружевной лифчик. За тем же столом сидят пять мужиков, и все взгляды их обращены на декольте". Вот как надо уметь).


Вот ОНО-мерило успеха. А как-же духовные ценности???
Удивительно слышать подобные коментарии от людей считающих себя буддийскими практиками!!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не, там другое. Не все йогурты одинаково полезны, и не все тётки одинаково сексуальны))).


Когда тебе за семьдесят, очень сексуальны слава и общественное мнение.
 А правильно торчащий лифчик и прочее правильно торчащее могут затмить саму женщину вообще в любом возрасте. Фетишизм и некрофилия - в почете, стараниями модельеров-педерастов! :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (02.07.2014), Шавырин (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот ОНО-мерило успеха. А как-же духовные ценности???
> Удивительно слышать подобные коментарии от людей считающих себя буддийскими практиками!!!


Не понимаю, как кружевной лифчик (!) может противоречить буддийской практике. Или вы считаете, что практикующие буддистки обязаны ходить в старых свитерах с дырками?

----------


## Павел Ш.

> Не понимаю, как кружевной лифчик (!) может противоречить буддийской практике. Или вы считаете, что практикующие буддистки обязаны ходить в старых свитерах с дырками?


Печально...

----------


## Нико

> Печально...


Что именно для вас печально?

----------

